# VIP Soon



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am only a couple of posts away from VIP! Thought you could all join in my celebration!!! EEEEK!! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> I am only a couple of posts away from VIP! Thought you could all join in my celebration!!! EEEEK!! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


Yep not far to go...keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

sooo then lets help ya what are you up 2 hun?! x


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yep not far to go...keep up the good work :thumbup:


where have ya been chicky dee? x


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

haha...I am in my pjs on my bed! I should be packing but I am easily distracted!! What is everyone else upto?? x


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

jilly40 said:


> where have ya been chicky dee? x


Im never far away sweetiepie....xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> haha...I am in my pjs on my bed! I should be packing but I am easily distracted!! What is everyone else upto?? x


Im up to nothing much but waiting for you to get to ya target...xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok get the red carpet ready and bottle champ!...:thumbup:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> haha...I am in my pjs on my bed! I should be packing but I am easily distracted!! What is everyone else upto?? x


did ya not get up  or are ya ready 4 bed early  hehe



FREE SPIRIT said:


> Im never far away sweetiepie....xxxx


missed ya :001_wub:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

The only champagne I can afford is the Home Bargains 97p special! Tastes like wee!! :scared:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

jilly40 said:


> missed ya :001_wub:


Missed you too sweetiepie...xxxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> did ya not get up  or are ya ready 4 bed early  hehe


I just been in them since 10am lol! Student life eh :nono: :


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> The only champagne I can afford is the Home Bargains 97p special! Tastes like wee!! :scared:


 not that desperate ta lol ill crack the tesco fizz open  x


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> I just been in them since 10am lol! Student life eh :nono: :


one more then pop  x


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

POST NUMBER 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

whoooo congratulations  get ur glad rags on ready 4 the party woman lol x


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> POST NUMBER 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


CONGRATULATIONS...I just did you a thread but missed out the 'e' on the end of ya name sorry...lol...xxxx :thumbup1:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> POST NUMBER 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Speeeeeech!! 

I would like to thank my Mum and Dad who have supported me throughout my time on Pet Forums, my BF who has banned me from using PF when he is around and my new friends on PF who always make smile!! 

hahahaha!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> CONGRATULATIONS...I just did you a thread but missed out the 'e' on the end of ya name sorry...lol...xxxx :thumbup1:


haha...thanks!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay congrats! VIP PARTY!!!!!!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------

